# Storm's enclosure thread



## Storm76 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thought I'd post some of mine here, too. Here we go:

This one I made for the juvie P. cambridgei I'm getting next week:


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 7, 2012)

And this one I set up as arboreal now, too. Not yet sure what'll be house in it...probably Poeci / Lampropelma (if I can convince myself of either!) or some other nice arboreal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 8, 2012)

id like to be first to say NICE ENCLOSURES bro.. i like both alot.  that 2nd one WOULD BE ideal for either pokie OR Lampro...  the L. violaceopes WOULDN'T be recommended because out of the few in that genera the violaceopes is the most inclined to bolt to the top/true arboreal (if im not mistaken)..... the borneo , the nigerrimum , or the sp . "orange fringed" are the ones that are semi arboreal and act like pokies and bolt to the cork tube hides.  Either way, they're ALL pretty ts fit for those beautiful enclosures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terry D (Apr 8, 2012)

Creative stuff, man! My enclosures are comparatively spartan but the t's seem to enjoy them just the same- but that's not saying that I wouldn't like to experiment with a little more deco someday.

Cheers,

T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not yet fully satisfied with the 2nd tank and since I don't have a hot-glue pistol yet, I'm finally getting one (seems to be one of the tools you just NEED in the hobby ). Probably gonna re-decorate it some to not look so dull / simple actually. Once that hot-glue thing arrives, I'll probably gonna change/add some stuff. Thank you for your comments, though! Much appreciated.


----------



## Porp (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool! I love my P. cambridgei! That T is pure awesome. I have a P. irminia being shipped out today (inspired by the pictures of yours!). Are glue guns hard to get in Germany? I picked mine up locally for like $5 ($2-$3 for the smaller, cheaper ones). They sure do come in handy in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoomer428 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice enclosures I liked the first one and lampro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

Porp said:


> Very cool! I love my P. cambridgei! That T is pure awesome. I have a P. irminia being shipped out today (inspired by the pictures of yours!). Are glue guns hard to get in Germany? I picked mine up locally for like $5 ($2-$3 for the smaller, cheaper ones). They sure do come in handy in this hobby.


Na, not hard to get. Just haven't gotten one ever, so now I've reason to do so. Ordered one from Amazon for like 20 bucks, since I wanted a model that isn't always dripping glue and has a good temperature. You're getting a P. irminia sling, or juvie? Don't forget to post the unpacking/housing then, hehe 



Zoomer428 said:


> Nice enclosures I liked the first one and lampro


Thank you!


----------



## Porp (Apr 10, 2012)

Juvie. He's 3" or so. Can't wait till he gets here. I definitely will post pics or a vid.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Thought I'd post some of mine here, too. Here we go:
> 
> This one I made for the juvie P. cambridgei I'm getting next week:
> 
> ...


Deep Sweater Box?? LOL!!!! very niice ahah


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Deep Sweater Box?? LOL!!!! very niice ahah


These are just sold as normal BraPlast boxes over here


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 27, 2012)

Little update:

New enclosure for P. irminia adult female, "Phaedra" (30x30x40cm WxDxH)



New enclosure for A. geniculata sub-adult female, "Medeia" (30x30x20cm WxDxH)



New enclosure I just finished decorating, not sure for which T it'll be, but likely for one of the Avics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nepenthes (Oct 27, 2012)

Those look great. Can't wait till I get a chance to make something for my slings! That's still quite a few molts down te road though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 29, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> Those look great. Can't wait till I get a chance to make something for my slings! That's still quite a few molts down te road though!


Can be easily solved: Get a juvie or adult, too 


On a sidenote I'll probably gonna use the first enclosure pictured in this thread and fill 3/4 with substrate for the E. murinus, or get a bigger Lock'n Lock box for that one. It would seem, after stretching out, that one has not really a lot of space in the one it is currently and I'd like to change that. Probably gonna use that enclosure then for my B. boehmei once it molts again, we'll see. Somehow I like rehousing and preparing enclosures, although I'm not that skilled with decorating them like so many others on here...


----------



## nepenthes (Oct 30, 2012)

I do believe that is a solution. But Id like to work my way up from the slings to juvies so on and so forth. Plus the only large T's I can find are rosies. I can wait.  I'm sure you could come up with some neat enclosures, did you get that glue gun? That'd help. Your enclosures look great though so idk.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 30, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> I do believe that is a solution. But Id like to work my way up from the slings to juvies so on and so forth. Plus the only large T's I can find are rosies. I can wait.  I'm sure you could come up with some neat enclosures, did you get that glue gun? That'd help. Your enclosures look great though so idk.


Yeah, got the glue gun already some months ago. Helps quite some when decorating.


----------



## Tasp (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi, Storm. It would be nice if you could update this thread with some new pictures, please. Your enclosures are just so pretty!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2014)

FinTarantula said:


> Hi, Storm. It would be nice if you could update this thread with some new pictures, please. Your enclosures are just so pretty!


Will do, mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2014)

I really don't have many "new" enclosure. Most are in use with my T's and can be viewed in my picture thread.

This one, however, will either house one of my Poecies in the future (the female P. miranda if so), or one of the Psalms gets rehouse in this and the Poecie get's the former Psalm enclosure.


----------

